# Un leggero bacio sulle labbra.



## lolapal (7 Maggio 2014)

Non ho più parlato di Bagnino perché non c'era nulla da dire: in questi mesi l'ho incontrato sempre con le stesse modalità dello scorso anno, fuori dalla scuola, ma non tutti i giorni, raramente sono andata presto al parcheggio, non ho avuto tempo e neanche voglia.
 Il rapporto è diventato amicale, meno confidenziale, più incentrato su scherzi e battute, goliardico, da compagnoni, è mancata solo la gara di rutti... sono pur sempre un “maschiaccio” se voglio.

 Oggi è stata una di quelle rare volte che sono arrivata quei cinque minuti prima del solito e mi sono parcheggiata al solito posto, indugiando in macchina a guardare i messaggi sul telefono e ad accendermi la sigaretta.
Tenevo lo sportello aperto, quando è arrivato lui e si è infilato con il busto nella macchina, iniziando a muovere pulsanti e leve sul cruscotto... una regressione adolescenziale, credo.
Eravamo vicinissimi, io sono rimasta ferma, seduta sul sedile e gli dicevo di farla finita, ma con tono tranquillo, aspettavo si stufasse.
Si è girato e mi ha sfiorato le labbra con le sue.
Una cosa molto casta, a dire il vero, ma totalemente inaspettata per me.

 Si è sfilato dalla macchina. Io sono rimasta qualche altro secondo dentro, poi sono scesa, ho preso la borsa e ho chiuso.
Ho fatto finta di niente. Lui non ha detto nulla e ha parlato delle solite schiocchezze, io l'ho assecondato.

 Sono rimasta molto fredda. Mi ha presa alla sprovvista. Non so cosa si aspettasse da me...

Conseguenze? Credo nessuna, almeno per quanto mi riguarda... tra un mese la scuola finisce...


 p.s.: ho pochissimo tempo in questo periodo, ma ci tenevo ad aggiornarvi... :mrgreen:


----------

